# Power saving ..



## loop (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it possible to power down the PC Card slots on a Thinkpad (mine is a T42)


```
# lspci -lv -c
cbb0@pci0:2:0:0:        class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCCard CardBus Controller (PCI4520)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
cbb1@pci0:2:0:1:        class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCCard CardBus Controller (PCI4520)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
```

I'd love to be able to get them to D3, especially since I very rarely use them.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 18, 2010)

@loop

Add hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3 to the /boot/loader.conf file, then recompile kernel WITHOUT *cbb(4)* driver in config file.

With that option all devices that do not have driver attached will not draw power, and everytime You would need Your PCCard slot You will only have to load a module.

... btw, Your command should look like [cmd=]pciconf -l -v[/cmd] rather then like [cmd=]lspci -lv -c[/cmd]


----------



## loop (Aug 19, 2010)

I've done that now - should I see any difference in the `# pciconf -lv -c` output?


```
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCCard CardBus Controller (PCI4520)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
none3@pci0:2:0:1:       class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCCard CardBus Controller (PCI4520)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
```

BTW: The command was indeed pciconf ... brain learnt lspci about 10 years ago when I started running Debian


----------



## vermaden (Aug 19, 2010)

loop said:
			
		

> I've done that now - should I see any difference in the [font="Courier New"]pciconf -lv -c[/font] output?




```
[U]BEFORE [[B]cbb(4)[/B] is attached][/U]
cbb0@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
cbb1@pci0:2:0:1:       class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02

[U]AFTER [no driver attached][/U]
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
none3@pci0:2:0:1:       class=0x060700 card=0x05521014 chip=0xac46104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x02
```


----------

